# For sale and trade in Virginia



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Have several things and critters I need to move out. 
All are pick up here in Culpeper, Va, unless otherwise stated. 
Part trades or full cash. May discount to the right people, just ask.
Pictures can be emailed or texted to serious buyers.

20yr grey registered Paint/TB mare, 15H, barefoot most of her life, pastured/hay 24/7. Goes western or english, can be ridden bareback and bitless by a more advanced rider. Unnoticeable change when in heat, been there/done that type, good for trail/pleasure mount or for learners. Never been jumped that I know of or done fancy/advanced training. Was a barrel horse when young, then only a trail mount. No issues in health, trailering, trimming, etc. Put a person on her and you can lead her w/o any lead. Very passive in a herd, fine with all fencing, including hot wire. Fine with dogs, sheep, pigs, goats, chickens. Gets a little nervous with cattle or gunshots. I just don't click with her, she wants more than to just sit in pasture and I cannot provide that. I am in no rush to sell her, so do not low ball me. Asking $1,200, may lower price some for the right home.

5yr calico spayed cat, calm and friendly, indoor only as she is horrible with retracting her nails and gets stuck often, she has no street smarts. Fine with dogs, cats, other animals. Free

White Polo wraps, set of 4, brand new, never opened. Can ship, buyer pays for shipping. Check or Paypal. $15 OBO

2013 July Doberman, neutered, natural ears, docked tail, black. Energetic, inside dog, very smart, highly friendly, loves animals, people and kids. Fine with horses. I am in no rush to rehome him, so do not low ball me. $850. May lower price a bit for the perfect home. 

Three mutt rabbits, 3mo, all Steel colored. Two bucks, 1 doe. Dinner, breeder or pet. Will get to around 9 pounds. $15 each

13 Black skirt tetra fish, freshwater, hardy and healthy. $15 group

3 Bristlenose Plecos, freshwater, 1 proven female, 1 young female and 1 male. $15 group

15-20 Koi fry, 1/2 to 1in long. Regular and butterfly finned, shiny scales, grey, light yellow colors. $20 group

Two male Budgies, 8mo and 10mo. Hand tame, can fly. A common blue and a white with turquoise and black spots. $30 both.
Have a cage for them, birds and cage for $60.


Will do part trade, as in cash + trade items.
Trade items must be delivered and cash in hand before I'll release any animal. 
Square bales of grass hay, wood pallets in good condition, 4ftx330ft field fencing rolls, rabbit cages. 
Possibly accept other items.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Mutt Doe sold.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Horse no longer available.

Polo wraps sold.

Doberman pending.

Also have a 250 Wintec synthetic saddle, wool flocked. 17in seat. Has a girth, stirrup leathers and irons. Also comes with changeable gullet system and the gullet chart. $350


----------



## buck 01 (Apr 17, 2012)

Do you have a cattle head gate.


----------

